# Questions



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm new to saltwater and am getting ready to set up a 20 G nano reef with a 10 G sump, it will have a protein skimmer and a refugium in the sump. i also plan on using this lighting system: http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/lunar-aqualight-deluxe-series---double-linear-strip.php# 
now my questions...
1) do i ever need to syphon out fish poop like i would with freshwater? 
2) if im running a protein skimmer how often should i do water changes if at all
3) how often do i feed the fish/coarls/invertabres
any other advice or information would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok first in a small system like this (and even in mine) weekly W/C (just like FW) are great but bi-weekly have been ok also 

when doing the W/C lightly vac the bottom to get any detritus missed by the CUC or others in the tank 
the bonus to good flow and an over flow is most will be suspended and go to the skimmer but there is always some that needs cleaning

now feeding is a thing all unto it self it really depends on a ton of factors
i would start be researching the stock you intend to keep and see what they require
then based on the stock you can set the schedule let me give you an example
i have 5 hermits (they eat left overs and algae)
5 snails (same diet mostly algae)
4 damsels now these guys are small but extreamly active so i feed them 2x daily very small amounts
i have some GSP , Paly's and Zoa's so i hit the tank with Phytoplankton 2x weekly no more no less
now if i did not have these very active fish my feeding the tank would be Phyto 3x weekly and thats all 
so it really depends on the stock and how you target them in the feeding schedule


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

okay so iv been reading the thread posted below this one called DIY nitrate remover or something like that and basicalls i think im gonna do an alge scrubber rather than a protine skimmer and apparently with that you never are supposed to syphon and fish waste because thats food to the corals, the protein skimmers are bad because they remove organic waste whick is the food to the corals but alge scrubbers remove inorganic waste which is what leads to nitrate build up and other bad stuff. you should read it. it may help you with your reef alot. i was sceptical at first but now im pretty convinced, also its very in expensive.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok well i have a few thought on this and some may argue with me but this is my personal opinion.... if you wanted to do the scrubber great but i would do it with a skimmer.... of the few people i have met that have used it alone their tanks went toxic and wiped out.... personally i have researched a ton and no one that has used a skimmer in a mixed reef or a reef only tank has ever had an issue as long as they took the time to maintain the tank which at first is admittedly a pain in the back side. but in a short time you develop a routine and find that once some things are set they stay that way... the scrubber does have a certain appeal but i would personally recommend using methods that have been tested and used long term and are the general standard for the hobby... just my opinion but i feel fairly confident that it will be supported over time by experienced aquariests around her and other places on the internet....


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

hmmmm i guess ill just have to do both id love not having to deal with algae and i love to assurence of having a skimmer that wont let the tank die on me. thanks for the heads up on the algea scrubber i was gettin ready to ditch skimmers all together lol what a mistake that would have been


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

again its an opinion i dont want to scare you off but after all the research i have done and continue to do i have not heard any one but that poster have any real success.. besides algae is part of the bio system we are attempting to mimic... i personally love the Coraline that is growing over my rocks and now on my back wall and equipment... granted i am not overly fond of the others that can be a problem but again they are a good indicator that something is off and since my fish can not tell me "hey buddy fix this" i do like to see the tell tale signs so i can get to work....


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Splinter492 said:


> okay so iv been reading the thread posted below this one called DIY nitrate remover or something like that and basicalls i think im gonna do an alge scrubber rather than a protine skimmer and apparently with that you never are supposed to syphon and fish waste because thats food to the corals, the protein skimmers are bad because they remove organic waste whick is the food to the corals but alge scrubbers remove inorganic waste which is what leads to nitrate build up and other bad stuff. you should read it. it may help you with your reef alot. i was sceptical at first but now im pretty convinced, also its very in expensive.


i disagree as i use a skimmer and my reef has a 0ppm nitrate reading. i also have a deep sand bed, plenty of live rock, plenty of flow, a sump with chaeto algae, and feed carefully. infact i only fed every 2-3 days, a few select things more/less frequent depending what they were.

scrubbers arnt bad, but neither is a skimmer.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i see what you guys are saying but one of the turn on's iv seen with the algae scrubbers is the ridding of nuisance algae, and that's something i don't want to be wasting time with, be advised it does NOT remove the Coraline algae. i think later on down the road ill invest in a good protein skimmer and use it ever so often or if the scrubber is giving me problems but as for right now i want to experiment with this amazing idea


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well i am curious as to your results keep us posted


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i have no algae issues. with using RO/DI water, careful feedings, pre-rinsing the food ( see links below ) an occasional water change, chaeto algae in my refugium, there are no problems.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/feeding-25302/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/why-should-we-wash-our-frozen-23752/

however, im interested as well as to how this works out for you. if you could, please make a tank thread about your progress.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

will do definately


----------

